# Morgaño



## Jellby

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo llamáis a esas arañas que tienen las patas muy largas, como la adjunta?

Yo siempre las he llamado "morgaño", pero en el DRAE sólo dice que es una palabra usada en Aragon por "murgaño", que es un ratón de campo. ¿Algún otro nombre?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá les decimos arañas patonas, pero no tengo idea de su nombre formal.


----------



## Berenguer

Yo siempre las he conocido sin nombre especial, es decir, las llamo "patilargas" o "esas del cuerpo chiquitito y las patas muy largas (que no pican)". Cierto es que a veces he oido referirse a ellas como "arañas de sótano".
Un saludo.


----------



## gdiaz

Me parece que te refieres a la araña tigre, depredadora de la de rincón (no la mates). Ver aquí.


----------



## aceituna

Para mí siempre han sido arañas "pataslargas" (así tó junto). Lo de morgaño no lo había oído en la vida (ni para araña ni para ratón).

Saluditos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí me parece que en cada localidad se le da un nombre diferente a cada uno. A lo que en esa página llaman "araño pollito" yo lo llamaría tarántula.


----------



## clares3

Lamento discrepar pero creo que, para empezar, no son arañas. Es un insecto no arácnido quee, efectivamente, tiene nombres regionales pero aquí, a falta de alguna, no las llamamos sino que las describimos: "las arañas esas de  las patas largas" (creo que sólo yo sé que no son arañas porque lo leí hace poco en un semanal de no sé qué periódico.
¿Sabéis el nombre formal?
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, ya me dejaste sorprendido con eso de que no son arañas. Pero si tiene 8 patas, que según yo es parte de la definición del arácnido (no le alcancé a ver los ojos).


----------



## Aviador

gdiaz said:


> Me parece que te refieres a la araña tigre, depredadora de la de rincón (no la mates). Ver aquí.



Cierto.

Como no sé si la _araña tigre_ sea exclusiva de Chile, les cuento que su nombre científico es _scytodes globula_ y el de la temible _araña del rincón_ mencionada por gdiaz, _loxoceles laeta_.
Tenenos la suerte de vivir en una tierra libre de enfermedades transmitidas por insectos como la malaria, el dengue, la fiebre amarilla (excepto el mal de Chagas), o de víboras venenosas y depredadores peligrosos, pero sí nos tenemos que cuidar de la pequeña _araña del rincón_ cuyo veneno puede causar graves heridas y hasta la muerte. Se la encuentra en gran parte de Chile, sobre todo en casas antiguas de áreas rurales, es muy tímida y solo muerde si se siente atacada.
Por eso las autoridades de salud aquí recomiendan no matar la _araña tigre_, tal como dice gdiaz.

A ver, gdiaz, si un día de estos iniciamos un hilo con eso de "picado de la araña" .

Saludos


----------



## gdiaz

Aviador said:


> A ver, gdiaz, si un día de estos iniciamos un hilo con eso de "picado de la araña" .
> 
> Saludos


 
Podemos iniciarlo de inmediato Aviador. 

Según entiendo, la picada de la araña de rincón produce en los hombres priapismo (erección continua y dolorosa del miembro viril..., segun la RAE). De ahí que el varón que tiene la líbido muy alta sea tildado de "picado de la araña".


----------



## Aviador

clares3 said:


> Lamento discrepar pero creo que, para empezar, no son arañas. Es un insecto no arácnido quee, efectivamente, tiene nombres regionales pero aquí, a falta de alguna, no las llamamos sino que las describimos: "las arañas esas de  las patas largas" (creo que sólo yo sé que no son arañas porque lo leí hace poco en un semanal de no sé qué periódico.
> ¿Sabéis el nombre formal?
> Clares3



Querido clares3,

sí son arañas. Las _scytodes globula_ como todas ellas tiene ocho patas (no seis como los insectos), tiene un cuerpo de dos secciones (los insectos tienen tres), tiene ocho ojos y su aparato bucal está compuesto de _quelíceros_ por donde las arañas inyectan el veneno (que en el caso de la araña tigre no es peligroso para el hombre) por lo que muchos dicen que las arñas no pican sino muerden.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Acabo de pasar unos días en una casa en el campo que tenía un montón de morgaños de esos...sí, claro, para mí también son morgaños


----------



## clares3

Perdonad que sea tan cabezón al respecto: lo de las ocho patas no es definitivo. (Sin embargo, eso que he leído sobre el priapìsmo sí que lo debe ser: que por nadie pase) 

Ácaro
Arácnido de origen microscópico *mal llamado vulgarmente arañuela* que constituye una plaga. A diferencia de las arañas que nacen del huevo con 8 patas, los ácaros poseen una forma larval con 6 patas, *adquiriendo 8 al estado adulto.* Son parásitos de los vegetales y atacan sobre todo las hojas, deformándolas o produciendo agallas.

Habrá que ver arañuela, que lo mismo es su nombre.
Clares3


----------



## pejeman

clares3 said:


> Perdonad que sea tan cabezón al respecto: lo de las ocho patas no es definitivo. (Sin embargo, eso que he leído sobre el priapìsmo sí que lo debe ser: que por nadie pase)
> 
> Ácaro
> Arácnido de origen microscópico *mal llamado vulgarmente arañuela* que constituye una plaga. A diferencia de las arañas que nacen del huevo con 8 patas, los ácaros poseen una forma larval con 6 patas, *adquiriendo 8 al estado adulto.* Son parásitos de los vegetales y atacan sobre todo las hojas, deformándolas o produciendo agallas.
> 
> Habrá que ver arañuela, que lo mismo es su nombre.
> Clares3


 
Buena información. Entonces los ácaros promedian siete patas. Y a las de la pregunta inicial, yo también las conozco como arañas patonas.


----------



## sarm

En mi tierra (Toledo, España) también las llamamamos "morgaños" y para ser más exactos "morgaños poceros" porque en el interior de los pozos es donde más se las ve.


----------



## hosec

Pero entonces... ésa de las patas largas ¿es la araña tigre o no? A mí el nombre de "morgaño" o "murgaño" no me suena de nada, yo también las he llamado siempre "las de las patas largas" y, como clares3, también había leído u oído que no eran arañas, sino insectos que se parecen terriblemente a ellas (pero ni entro ni salgo, vaya).
Por cierto, cuidadito los chilenos con las de rincón. Da miedo lo que contáis...

Salud.


----------



## sarm

hosec said:


> Pero entonces... ésa de las patas largas ¿es la araña tigre o no? A mí el nombre de "morgaño" o "murgaño" no me suena de nada, yo también las he llamado siempre "las de las patas largas" y, como clares3, también había leído u oído que no eran arañas, sino insectos que se parecen terriblemente a ellas (pero ni entro ni salgo, vaya).



Tiene 8 patas, es una araña; además segregan seda para hacer telas. Los insectos solo tienen 6 y no tejen telas


----------



## Aviador

hosec said:


> Pero entonces... ésa de las patas largas ¿es la araña tigre o no? A mí el nombre de "morgaño" o "murgaño" no me suena de nada, yo también las he llamado siempre "las de las patas largas" y, como clares3, también había leído u oído que no eran arañas, sino insectos que se parecen terriblemente a ellas (pero ni entro ni salgo, vaya).
> Por cierto, cuidadito los chilenos con las de rincón. Da miedo lo que contáis...
> 
> Salud.



Hosec,

_Araña tigre_ es el nombre que usamos en Chile para llamar a una araña de patas largas que vive aquí. No sé si la que existe en España u otros lugares del mundo sea la misma especie –lo dudo– y por eso es que en mi mensaje #9 del presente hilo puse el nombre científico para ayudar a identificar el bicho correcto.
Sí, la araña del rincón puede ser bien peligrosa, pero tenemos otra: una viuda negra que también tiene su cuento. Estoy reuniendo algo de información sobre ella para crear un hilo (no de araña) sobre una expresión  muy chilena referida ella.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

gdiaz said:


> Me parece que te refieres a la araña tigre, depredadora de la de rincón (no la mates). Ver aquí.



La araña tigre parece una especie concreta, yo creo que me refiero más a un nombre genérico (aunque a lo mejor son todos de la misma especie). Además la araña tigre parece más peligrosa y con el cuerpo más grande. Aunque los que yo digo también pueden describirse como "de rincón", suelen encontrarse en los rincones del techo (donde no se limpia muy a menudo).



			
				clares3 said:
			
		

> Lamento discrepar pero creo que, para empezar, no son arañas. Es un insecto no arácnido quee, efectivamente, tiene nombres regionales pero aquí, a falta de alguna, no las llamamos sino que las describimos: "las arañas esas de las patas largas" (creo que sólo yo sé que no son arañas porque lo leí hace poco en un semanal de no sé qué periódico).



Yo lo primero que haría es tirar ese periódico a la basura. Son arácnidos con toda seguridad y no insectos. Quizá lo confundas con este otro que sí es un insecto ("zapatero" para mí, también "tejedor" según el DRAE):
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d7/Gerris_sp01.jpg/517px-Gerris_sp01.jpg
Con este ocurre un poco lo contrario, parece que sólo tiene 4 patas, pero en realidad tiene 6, las dos delanteras son cortas. Además es acuático, nada que ver.



clares3 said:


> Ácaro
> Arácnido de origen microscópico *mal llamado vulgarmente arañuela* que constituye una plaga. A diferencia de las arañas que nacen del huevo con 8 patas, los ácaros poseen una forma larval con 6 patas, *adquiriendo 8 al estado adulto.* Son parásitos de los vegetales y atacan sobre todo las hojas, deformándolas o produciendo agallas.



Los ácaros no tienen por qué ser microscópicos ni parásitos de plantas. Las garrapatas (o arañuelos, según el DRAE) también son ácaros. Aunque tengan 6 patas en estado larval, los adultos tienen 8 patas y claramente no son insectos.



Ynez said:


> Acabo de pasar unos días en una casa en el campo que tenía un montón de morgaños de esos...sí, claro, para mí también son morgaños



¡Bien! Sumamos +1 para informar a la RAE. ¿De qué zona de España eres?



			
				sarm said:
			
		

> En mi tierra (Toledo, España) también las llamamamos "morgaños" y para ser más exactos "morgaños poceros" porque en el interior de los pozos es donde más se las ve.



Contigo ya somos tres


----------



## Jellby

Bueno, mirando en la Wikipedia y cotejando con la versión inglesa, encuentro que:

Los "*opiliones*" son falsas arañas [...] Reciben en castellano distintos nombres como *murgaños* o *segadores*.

*segador*.
3. m. Arácnido pequeño, de patas muy largas, con el cuerpo redondeado y el vientre aovado, comprimido y rugoso.

Los "opiliones" son arácnidos, pero no son "verdaderas arañas", es decir, conforman un orden aparte, como los ácaros o los escorpiones (quizá a eso se refería clares3).

Existen también arañas que pueden confundirse con los "opiliones" ("arañas de sótano" o "papaíto piernas largas" en inglés). Ignoro si el término "segador" se puede aplicar a ellas también. Asimismo, ignoro si los bichos que encuentro normalmente son arañas u "opiliones".

Los "opiliones" no tienen veneno ni tejen telas (carecen de glándulas para ello). Creo que los bichos a los que me refiero sí tienen algún tipo de tela. Creo también que tienen algún tipo de veneno, aunque a mí nunca me ha mordido ninguno, hay gente que asegura que sí. Eso me hace pensar que probablemente no son "opiliones" aunque quizá sí "segadores".

Así que sigo con la duda... si los segadores son sólo los "opiliones" (como ocurre en inglés), ¿cómo se llaman las arañas de patas largas (esas "arañas de sótano" en inglés)?


----------



## Ellouder

Yo las llamo directamente «hijas de p...».

Me dan más miedo que las arañas más grandes, si sé que hay alguna en la habitación no puedo permanecer en ella.

Pero bueno. Yo siempre las he llamado «pataslargas».
Cuando las he visto en el exterior sí creo recordar que la gente las llamaba «segador», pero parece ser que no son la misma especie...


----------



## clares3

Jellby, tú mismo has aclarado la duda. Sostengo que las arañas patonas de Toño y algún otro y lo que se nos puso en el post de inicio no son auténticas arañas sino un tipo de ácaros de patas muy largas, por otra parte inofensivos.

Cómo las llamemos cada cuál es el meollo de la pregunta.


----------



## Jellby

clares3 said:


> Jellby, tú mismo has aclarado la duda. Sostengo que las arañas patonas de Toño y algún otro y lo que se nos puso en el post de inicio no son auténticas arañas sino un tipo de ácaros de patas muy largas, por otra parte inofensivos.



Aclaro que los "opiliones" o segadores, no son arañas, pero tampoco son ácaros. Lo que sí son es arácnidos (y desde luego, no son insectos).

Aun así, creo que lo que maś se ve en las casas, sótanos, pozos, etc. sí son arañas, sobre todo si tejen telas y tienen veneno (sea éste dañino o no para los humanos). Guiándonos por la Wikipedia en inglés (el DRAE es demasiado poco específico), opino que estas arañas no son "segadores". La cuestión ahora es: ¿tienen algún otro nombre genérico? ¿Qué otros localismos aparte de "morgaño" existen?


----------



## clares3

_



_​Como ya hemos comentado en otras ocasiones, el *grupo de los artrópodos* es el más numeroso de cuantos existen en la Tierra, ya que unas tres cuartas partes de las especies conocidas se incluyen dentro de este grupo.
Los insectos representan la mayor parte de los artrópodos, casi un millón de especies, en tanto que los crustáceos, miriápodos y arácnidos sólo tienen unas cien mil especies conocidas. El éxito de los artrópodos reside en su estructura corporal, ya que tienen un esqueleto externo rígido de quitina que les protege y que además está articulado, lo que les proporciona movilidad.
El cuerpo de los artrópodos está dividido en *segmentos que se agrupan* en tres partes (insectos y crustáceos), *en dos (arácnidos*) o que no se agrupan (miriápodos).
La clase de los arácnidos se caracteriza por su división corporal, ya que presentan unos segmentos unidos en una parte anterior o prosoma y el resto en una posterior u opistosoma. Tienen seis pares de apéndices, de los cuales, el primer par son los quelíceros, que tienen generalmente forma de pinza y sirven para sujetar el alimento y, en ocasiones, para inyectar el veneno que tienen en unas glándulas ubicadas en su interior. El segundo par son los pedipalpos, cuya función es básicamente táctil. El resto de los apéndices son patas marchadoras.
*Los opiliones son arácnidos, vulgamente conocidos como “murgaños”, “patudos”, “segadores” o “papaíto patas largas”,* entre otros. Se les reconoce precisamente por esto último, por presentar especies con unas patas extraordinariamente largas, de las cuales pueden desprenderse en cualquier momento si se encuentran atrapados, a pesar de que la pata perdida nunca se recupera, al contrario de lo que ocurre con otros arácnidos. El segundo par de patas es el más largo de todos y los opiliones lo usan para explorar el espacio que tienen delante. Cuando un opilión pierde estas patas pierde el instinto de comer, beber o aparearse, lo que sugiere que son importantes órganos sensoriales además de locomotores. Es difícil encontrar un individuo viejo con todas sus patas. 
_Elvira Sánchez, Dra. en Biología_

Creo que a partir de esta información deberíamos ir resumiendo los haallazgos.
Clares3


----------



## Jellby

clares3 said:


> *Los opiliones son arácnidos, vulgamente conocidos como “murgaños”, “patudos”, “segadores” o “papaíto patas largas”,* entre otros.



¿Alguien realmente los llama "papaíto piernas largas"? A mí me parece que eso es una traducción literal del inglés y que en español es sólo un libro y una película.

Y hablando de nombres de arácnidos, ¿cómo llamáis a estas arañas que viven en madrigueras, con una portezuela que abren para atrapar a sus víctimas? Realmente lo que se ve es la madriguera (~1 cm), no la araña:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ap_door_spider.jpg/784px-Trap_door_spider.jpg
Yo los llamo "abuelitos", no sé por qué, cosa de familia supongo.


----------



## clares3

Creo que por aquí las llamamos "tarántulas"; son arañas robustas y peludas. ¿Tienes alguna foto del habitante?
Clares3


----------



## Jellby

clares3 said:


> Creo que por aquí las llamamos "tarántulas"; son arañas robustas y peludas. ¿Tienes alguna foto del habitante?
> Clares3



Pues sí, si la viera andando por ahí probablemente le diría tarántula, como a cualquier araña grande y peluda. Pero realmente lo característico de los "abuelitos" es la madriguera y la portezuela... Fotos se pueden encontrar muchas buscando "_trapdoor spider_", que es el nombre en inglés, pero ver la araña sola no dice mucho.


----------



## clares3

Estamos de suerte, Jellby, Lo he encontrado en un foro como este pero de Agentes Forestales. (Google: araña nido tapadera)

"Las fotos en cuestión son de un nido de araña de la familia *Ctenicidae.* Como es lógico con el nido solo no se puede identificar la especie, ni siquiera el genero aunque el genero más común de esta familia y el que mas especies tiene en nuestra fauna es *Nemesia.* Lo que si es seguro es la familia, pues los nidos y/o las telas de las arañas son característicos en casi todas las familias. Estas arañas son mucho mas comunes en localidades del sur y en sitios áridos, pero en España abundan en casi todos los sitios que no sean la zona húmeda del norte peninsular.
La identificación tal como la pondría un zoólogo seria por tanto:
Clase: Arachnida
Orden: Araneae
Familia: Ctenizidae
Por la descripción que me hace y según las fotografías, indudablemente se trata del nido de un Ctenizidae, *lo que los ingleses denominan “trap door” spiders."
*


----------



## hosec

¡¡¡¡¡¡SEGADOR!!!!!! ¡Toma ya! ¡Había olvidado ese nombre y a mi hija le he tenido que decir que no sabía cómo se llamaban! (En la zona en que hemos estado de vacaciones las había a miles; en los retretes de los restaurantes de carretera, por desgracia, también). 

Gracias, Jellby; gracias, Clares3.

¡Volveré a ser de nuevo el referente onomasiológico de mi hija mayor...!

Yo los he llamado "segadores", sí, (hace tiempo, evidentemente, porque ya me había olvidado), y me sonaba eso de que no eran verdaderas arañas (pero ahí ni entro ni salgo).

Salud.


----------



## Jellby

hosec said:


> Yo los he llamado "segadores", sí



Por cierto, que yo llamo "segadores" o "relojes" a una planta que tampoco sé qué otro nombre tiene...

Bueno, menos mal que en el DRAE sí viene en "reloj" y he descubierto que se llama "pico de cigüeña". Lo característico es que las semillas tienen una "cola" que se retuerce y da vueltas cuando se la separa de la planta.


----------



## foskina

Jellby said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Cómo llamáis a esas arañas que tienen las patas muy largas, como la adjunta?
> 
> Yo siempre las he llamado "morgaño", pero en el DRAE sólo dice que es una palabra usada en Aragon por "murgaño", que es un ratón de campo. ¿Algún otro nombre?


----------



## foskina

en el sur de España, concretamente la costa de Granada, se les llama "cáncanas" . Ademas se usa el verbo "cancanear" para referirse a hacer algo distraidamente o bien perder el tiempo. Es que aquí usamos un español muy particular. Saludos.


----------



## Duometri

Yo siempre las he oído llamar "arañas patilargas". Creo que se llaman "falángidos": http://www.biodiversidadvirtual.org...Leiobunum-rotundum-Latreille-1-img297725.html

Las arañas que dice Jellby de la madriguera con tapa creo que se llaman "migalas", pero no me atrevo a jurarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Si es la que Jelby muestra en la imagen, es una Pholcus phalangioides.  Araña.  En casa siempre la hemos llamado "patilarga" por las buenas. En inglés la llaman "daddy long legs" y por ese nombre la he buscado, por si queréis echar una ojeada.


----------



## duvija

Bashti said:


> Si es la que Jelby muestra en la imagen, es una Pholcus phalangioides. Araña. En casa siempre la hemos llamado "patilarga" por las buenas. En inglés la llaman "daddy long legs" y por ese nombre la he buscado, por si queréis echar una ojeada.



Papaíto Piernas Largas (nombre usado por biólogos uruguayos para esos opiliones).


----------

